# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  How Time Magazine cares for the Americans

## Ramil

Found this picture:  
And decided to look for more. Here are some others:

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Hanna

Ramil, yes it's terrible. Don't read American media is my advise. 
Including the European versions of their papers, rather particularly those, since that propaganda is tailor made just for us... I don't know, but I would guess that there are plenty of American magazines sold in Russia after being "localised". Read at your own risk... 
I have no idea why they choose those particular covers, but Time magazine is a publication with an agenda. 
Part of it might have been simply because Americans want news about the USA primarily.  _My first anti-Russian literature I read was in the translated version of a publication called "Reader's Digest" in the early 80s. 
It was in the summer and there was a stack of "Reader's Digest" in the outdoors loo at our summer cottage (should have just chucked it in the hole with the rest of the crap, lol!). I read tales of people who had "fled" the USSR and told gruesome stories about how mistreated they had been. I was quite intrigued because it didn't fit with my view of the USSR at the time (peace & solidarity, Cheburashka, pioneer adventures, cosmonauts...) and the stories were really shocking. Not long after that, my dad decided that we were going to Latvia on a summer holiday, and I got a bit concerned. There was one fictional story that impressed me incredibly, about how Russians trained up a woman to impersonate the first lady of the USA. Then she was "swapped" with the real one,  and lots of drama that I was too young to understand, ensued. For a second I imagined that my own mother would be swapped for a replica in the USSR, but fortunately the holiday was very nice and we were treated very well so I got over it. The story stuck in my head for years - such a good example of propaganda. For some reason I believed that it was true and might have really happened_, _as Reader's Digest is a magazine, supposedly reporting real events._  
And yes, did they EVER go all the way with the anti-Putin "Russia-is-a-dictatorship" talk during the Olympics?  
Even when some door handles didn't work, and the plumbing was shoddy, it was somehow Putin's deliberate doing and a result of the terrible oppression of free speech such as Pussy Riot in Russia....  
(how did they  make it to Sochi to have a little concert? I was very surprised to see that they got 5 minutes of fame there!)

----------


## it-ogo

So what? We see that TIME domestic is a kind of local family reading while TIME international is all about world politics, economy etc. Different audience - different interests. That is about maketing. Americans don't like to pay for reading about world problems. 
Don't you know that here in Ukraine we have local editions of, let us say, "Аргументы и факты", "Комсомольская правда" etc., that most central Russian TV channels have international editions?

----------

